# Watch Faces For The Turkish Market



## Story (Jan 26, 2009)

Greetings.

I recently acquired a J. Dent pocket watch as a retroactive Christmas gift for the girlfriend. I know the numbers are Arabic, but what's the significance of the arrows?










History of Dent watches I tripped over, while trying to educate myself.

http://www.dentwatches.com/history.html

Thanks in advance, for any illumination you can shed on this question.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

These 'arrow' ARE arabic numbers as well!

Inside that watch should be a simple swiss movement.

Andreas


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

An interesting face - hope the girlfriend liked it?

I expect you know that the Dent family also made high quality navigation compasses. I have one in my collection that I hope you like? It's at..........


__
https://flic.kr/p/3265563379


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, E.J. Dent made very quality watches, of course. But a Dent made also quite simple watches (or imports them). Dent was a trade name from other watchmakers too.

Andreas


----------



## Story (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> These 'arrow' ARE arabic numbers as well!


I'm not sure I know what you mean by that, but they are indicators for Islamic wajib prayer times.


----------



## Story (Jan 26, 2009)

chalky said:


> An interesting face - hope the girlfriend liked it?
> 
> I have one in my collection that I hope you like? It's at..........


The girlfriend was tickled pink by it.

And thanks for sharing your Dent, Chalky - would you know if this served on a ship?


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Story, Minor dings all over the compass binnacle suggest the Dent Compass has seen service on board, although I can't track this down to any particular ship.

I understand that these were carried aboard, not for use on the actual ship that would have it's own fixed compass installation, but for use in the ship's boats when going ashore/surveying etc.

Regards,

Chalky.


----------

